# how to load cattle panels in a truck?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I know I've seen a post on this but can't seem to find it. We want to get some cattle panels and have only a stepside Ford to haul in. I guess we bend them and strap them down? Appreciate any help!
Cara


----------



## Genevieve M. (Nov 14, 2006)

We put them in like a rainbow, but out Tractor supply doesn't like us to do it anymore. Someone died unloading some.


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

Borrow your neighbor's trailer. Great opportunity to get to know them, and a lot safer.


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

As mentioned above place one end flat at the front of the bed and bend into a rainbow by (preferably) two people pushing the free end into the bed. Close the tailgate then securely tie one corner to the opposite corner then do the same to the other two corners which will give you an "X" on the floor of the bed. Securely is the key word. Then tie the entire hoop down. When you get to your destination check your X to make sure it's still solid then open the gate and roll the fencing out to the ground with the bottom of the rainbow not flat to the ground (a smile instead of a frown). Then carefully and slowly release the corners until flat on the ground and free. Controlling the release of the rope is the trick. I've carried six at a time using this method. Careful, lots of potential energy there.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

Our pickup only has a 6 ft bed, so we put ours over the top of the truck lengthwise. Tied top and bottom of one end of the panels to each side of the front bumper. Laid them over the cab and down into the bed, lowered the tailgate, and tied top and bottom of the other end of the panels to each side of the rear bumper. Opened the windows and tied each side to the door to keep them from sliding sideways at the front. 

Only thing is, you're not supposed to obstruct the front view out of the truck, so the panels have to stick up in the air in the front. We only hauled 3 like this at once, and only to go 7 miles.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a ford ranger. I haul no more then 4 at a time. (we live in the boonies, about 12 miles from the farm store, on winding/curvy ozark roads) We don't strap them in, just the tension against the back of the cab and the tail gate holds them, as long as I don't drive like a crazy woman. The main thing is to be CAREFUL, very CAREFUL when you unload. I've done it alone, but it's much easier with at least one other person. (when I unload alone, I open the tailgate, but keep my body against it, until I can get to the side of the truck, I let it go as slow as I can and keep my head out of the way!) when my daughter is here to help. We stand on opposite sides of the rear. Open the tailgate, while holding the panels in place, -again off to the side and SLOWLY walk backwards, letting the tenison off the bend of the panels. ((wear gloves, I wear leather ones, and don't let your fingers get between two uneven panels...)))
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Jim S. said:


> Borrow your neighbor's trailer. Great opportunity to get to know them, and a lot safer.


Yep, just make sure the trailer is long enough for the panels to lie flat. We brought home 10 in our trailer, but let the ends curve up against the tall trailer gate. By the time we got home (10 minutes away), the weight of the panels had bent the trailer gate. We learned our lesson the hard way. :doh:


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

Genevieve M. said:


> We put them in like a rainbow, but out Tractor supply doesn't like us to do it anymore. Someone died unloading some.


Wow, that's awful. :-(

We put ours in in a U shape, with the top of arch facing the cab of the truck. It seems to make unloading pretty easy and not too dangerous.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

We bend ours too, just be very careful unloading them. Never thought about the tying an "x", will try that next time. When unloading ours once, I somehow, not sure how, got in the way and I got hit by them, I was literally thrown about 10 feet and was lucky they hit me in chest and not the face. Not an experience I want to do again.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Yikes, didn't know it was so potentially dangerous! Thanks for all the good advice. DH is making a goat transport cage from the panel so he said he will cut it in half at the store before it goes in the truck. If we need anymore I think we will just try to borrow a trailer. I'm too much of a klutz to take a risk!
Thanks
Cara


----------

